# Any Patriot Guard members



## old medic (Dec 17, 2019)

Just curious.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 17, 2019)

I have a friend who is a Patriot Guard; he lives in the Dallas area.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 18, 2019)

Brother in law.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 22, 2019)

What's a Patriot Guard?


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 22, 2019)

jerry r. garner said:


> What's a Patriot Guard?



Google is your friend.    
https://www.patriotguard.org/


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 24, 2019)

No, but thanks for what you fine people do. Would love to ride again but at very close to being 72 the old bones don't heal like they used to.


----------



## squatting dog (Dec 24, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> No, but thanks for what you fine people do. Would love to ride again but at very close to being 72 the old bones don't heal like they used to.



Only 70 here, but, I'll ride until..........? Have to get back to you on that.


----------



## jerry old (Dec 25, 2019)

I inquired what the Patriot Guard is..
Read the link you sent, good deal, may join


----------



## old medic (Dec 28, 2019)

You dont have to ride to join... just the desire to support and show respect....


----------

